# I have a dream



## white cloud (Jan 28, 2008)

I was just thinking about the past today, remembering old times. I remember when I was a kid in my grandparents backyard was what looked like a outdoor fireplace built out of bricks with a chimney. I also remember it was used for grilling. In the center over the fire was a grate, and on each side a hollow chamber with what seemed aluminum doors to keep things warm. Now I am thinking of building on a slab a combo, multi purpose apparatus. which would include:
 1. Outdoor fireplace
 2. Wood or charcoal grill ( after seeing the sear-or-ator)
 3. Brick oven for breads and pizza
 4. And last but not least a 4 to 6 foot high smoke chamber with approx. 2x2 internal dim. ( which could be used for hot or cold smoke if you have two seperate fire boxes with one piped in and dampered off. Hey if anyone patents this I want my cut.$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

This will take a bit of planning with dampers and doors a such. And alot of times you can find fire brick pretty cheap in the want adds..

Any input would be appreciated.    Thanks     Lee


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 28, 2008)

Great idea, I actually skecthed up something similar last week (all except the oven) If I ever have enough time to draw it up on the computer, I'll share it.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, I think it would be a great year round enjoyment.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ is the optimal word here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Unless you are a brick mason.


----------



## white cloud (Jan 28, 2008)

Naw I have been putting stone on the foundation of my house for the last couple years and I think bricks would be fairly easy


----------



## desertlites (Jan 28, 2008)

yup brick and stone pretty laied back-pun intended


----------



## richtee (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool!   Remember there are fire bricks and refractory mortar you have to use for the "hot" places. I have seen some of these things too.. Might even consider piping gas in as well. Ooo  a couple cool gas fired coach lamps for the cooking area!


----------



## kookie (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool idea. Let us know when the first cook out is on it.

Kookie


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Jan 28, 2008)

When we were on vacation I spied this smoker (I think) and snapped a picture. Maybe it will provide a little inspiration.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmm...............   The chain hoist above the pit says something about what this guy cooks. He ain't messin' with no fatty.
I really like the "european mount" style skull on top of the stack.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 3, 2008)

I just whipped this up. There will be alot of details to work out but it's a start. If you like what you see, let me know and I will forward any and all progress on my designs to you.
Andy.
I have previewed the attatchment. There is one there. It does not look like it due to the white backround of the pic.


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it would be a great idea to combine all in one.  Maybe use some steel for part of the unit and mortar and brick for the other part.  Here is a link to a neighbors pizza oven he built...........http://dougspalding.com/oven


----------



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, Thanks I saved all of the pics for future reference.


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 6, 2008)

I am sure you noticed, but on the bottom of his construction pictorial, you have to click a link to get to the next phase of his oven work.  I think there is alteast 3 web pages of progress:-)


----------



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, I did bookmark all three


----------



## blacklab (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea.

Just a thought, use cinder block for the frame and your brick for the appearance


----------



## teeotee (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm planning to start a project like white clouds idea this spring. An outdoor fireplace with attached smoker built out of brick and field rock. Would be interested to hear if white cloud ever got it started.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 5, 2008)

Where in the world were you vacationing??!!!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like it was "kitty land"!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 5, 2008)

No kiddin!  Wonder if anything ever made it out of that cooker or did the cats get it first!


----------



## badfrog (Jan 8, 2010)

Did you hear the faint sound of banjo's filtering through the woods??!!


----------



## bman62526 (Jan 8, 2010)

HA!!!!

I'm not a cat person at all....maybe I should smoke one?  just kidding!!!

I saw this a long time ago and bookmarked it...might also provide a little inspiration.  There are build directions and everything!

http://bbq.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/X...ck/bbq/wdh.htm

I really like how he included the link about "Things to do different next time" - so others can learn from his trial and error!

As far as this thread subject, I decided about a year ago, that when the Mrs. and I finally land in a house we want to die in....I'm going to build an outdoor kitchen kinda deal.

Basically, just a nice covered patio, with a brick smoker and a built in gas grill w/ counters, water, etc...nothing too fancy, but yet a place to call home for my cookin!


----------

